# Sight leveling/form issues



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I have had the same feeling at full draw... "This bubble level can't be right!" One thing I've learned... always trust your level! 
Everyone shoots a bow a little differently, so it's hard to make a blanket statement about a lot of form issues, but.... that having been said, being consistent in your form is probably the most important element in accurate shooting.
You only have two choices; set the level to your form or set it to the bow.

If you decide to set the bubble to how you feel best holding the bow at full draw, my guess is that you will not be able to tell the difference. 
If you CAN see a difference, it will be that your groups will "walk" left or right at different ranges. If that happens, you have no other choice... set the level to the bow. 
Something that I do... hold the bow out before you draw and center the bubble beforehand, then draw straight back. This seems to help me get my body in the right position before I get to full draw.

Good luck, Zane


----------



## dawesy (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey Zane thanks for the help I must be one of the few with this problem since alot of people have looked at this thread but very few responses. Im going to try what you said so first I leveled the sight to how i naturally hold the bow. I would go to full draw close my eyes then simulate my shot open eyes see where the bubble is sitting. I then adjusted the sight bar until it was level for me at full draw and holding. So far im very happy with the results ive only shot out to 40 yds but my left/rights are pretty consistent at 20 and 40 and i feel comfortable shooting. I will keep trying longer distances and see how it goes thanks again. If anyone else has any opinions on this suject feel free to comment.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I use this little contraption to level my sight. I then attach to the bow and go from there. I can usually tell something is out of whack real quick when shooting field. I have trained myself to hold the bow level......even though I have a slight natural right cant. During indoors I would ignore my level since I was just shooting 20 yards......I now have it in my shot sequence even at 20 yards. This carries over into my field shooting. Its muscle memory. Trusting your level is like trusting your compass, it's a smart thing to do.


View attachment 1226261


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm not sure that you are leveling your sight correctly. If you are using a 4' level, it won't give you the right results. You need to use a tool such as the hamskea or sure loc sight levelers. Some people get good results with a tool like subconsciously posted, but I can't seem to get it to work for me.

Indoors, the only thing that matters is that you cant your bow consistently. It's usually better to do it with the bubble centered, but not always.

The hamskea website has some good videos on the right way to level a sight. even if you don't get one of their levelers, it will give you a good understanding of the process.

Allen


----------



## dawesy (Nov 11, 2005)

Allen thanks for the advice i will take a look at their website, and also thanks subconciously for your advice.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

a lot of the bow makers have put some pretty bad grips on bows....  and not everyone is built he same


----------



## Saki_d (Jan 17, 2012)

Just a question - but how are you holding your bows when you shoot? It could be that your grip is causing your cant. THat can be easily changed to help you shoot level as well! Obviously I can't see how you are shooting or how you are holding your bow, but it might be something to consider. Something we are consistently working on with people at our range appears to be something similar to what was discribed above. THere are a lot of people gripping the bow, even if they feel that their bow hands are relaxed totally relaxed... I used to be one of 'them' so to speak and changed my grip and within 3 days shooting everything improved, from my leveling through to my scores. 
Just some food for though, but have someone at your local shop take a look at your bow hand just in case, it may be easier to make a quick adjustment with your bow hand than to do anything else!


----------

